# Possible fibroids and BCP



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Has anyone here had fibroids and is using Birth Control Pills? I'm waiting for an appointment with a GYN, have probably a or a couple big uterine fibroids and have been on the Pill (the three phases one) for a long, long time. I'm 45, sofar haven't had any menopausal symptoms, and I have to renew my Pill prescription this Monday. My GP said that it is probably better to change to the Mini Pill, because there's no oestrogen in there (the oestrogen might be feeding the fibroids). But the leaflet she gave me about the Mini Pill says that this Pill is not so effective in women who weigh over 70 kgs (approx. 151 lbs) and I weigh 185 lbs right now (and there's no chance of it going down rapidly right now). I'm allergic to condoms and I really don't want to have to worry about pregnancies on top of all this. The GP is off until Monday. I'm thinking of sticking to the old one until I've seen the GYN, but I'm not sure.Is there anyone here on the Mini Pill, did it effect your IBS (I'm IBS-D), does anyone have some advice?Fay


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Fay, I don't have any experience with taking bcp for fibroids, but I did have a large one several years ago. I ended up having a hysterectomy because of endo, ovarian cysts and fibroid. I was told that estrogen feeds the fibroid and does make it grow. Before deciding on a hysterectomy I was going to have another procedure done. It's called uterine artery embolization. It was less invasive and I would be able to go home the next day. If I remember correctly, the tumour would shrink over several months. I even did the wild yam cream thing. I'm not sure what would be the best thing to do. Can you try some other type of contraceptive in the meantime?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

If you are definitely done having kids, could your husband get a vasectomy? My understanding is that it's a fairly simple procedure (much easier for men than for women to be sterilized) and is an outpatient procedure. I know some men hate the idea, but it might be a good solution for you two. Then you can take or not take pills as your dr sees fit, without having to worry about any "surprises" at this time in your life.I don't have fibroids (to my knowledge) and have not been on a mini-pill, so I don't have any advice there.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks Weener and Luna for your replies. In the mean time I've heard I have an appointment for the GYN on the 17th of Dec, so it's now a question of what to do until I see him. I'll ask my GP for a single month prescription of my present Pill and then can discuss further Pill prescriptions with the GYN. I'm sure that he'll have an idea of what is best, considering how he proposes to deal with the fibroid(s). Weener, when I know more I certainly will contact you (hope your husband is doing well). Luna, I'm not so sure how hubby would react to the possibility of a vasectomy







, but in any case that wouldn't be possible in the short term, waitinglists here are awful, our insurance will only let us go Private in urgent cases and I don't think vasectomy would qualify for that







, I had to really do my utmost to get them to agree to me going to a GYN privately, and that is only for the diagnosis. Any further treatment will have to be dealt with normally, which can mean waiting lists for 18 months in some cases







.Fay


----------

